

Ask HN: What are some good examples of entrepreneurs being resourceful? - karcher6554


======
answerly
Brian Chesky from AirBnB offers up a bunch of great examples in this talk from
Startup School.

<http://www.justin.tv/startupschool/b/272180383>

------
sabat
Many entrepreneurs who spend time here on HN have written extensively about
being resourceful. #1 in my book, currently, would be patio11 (Patrick
McKenzie) -- read everything he has ever posted and blogged. Seriously.

Other people worth reading in earnest: Peldi from Balsamiq (excellent), Rob
Walling from softwarebyrob.com, Bob Walsh of 47hats, Max Klein (some may
disagree), Joel Spolsky (obviously), David Rusenko from Weebly, and Marshall
Kilpatrick. I've seriously spent hours and days studying what these guys have
written and am always on the hunt for more gurus.

Every single one of these guys has advice and experience about how to be
resourceful while creating, launching, and running your startup. In some
cases, they've come up with approaches and techniques that I think are
ingenious (patio11 ranks high here).

~~~
patio11
Thanks -- both the praise and being put in that company is humbling.

